
The T-Mobile G1 keyboard: A lesson in failed ergonomics - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/08/the-t-mobile-g1-keyboard-a-lesson-in-failed-ergonomics/
======
incandenza
I agree with the commenter on the blog who said he's just not holding it
right. I hold mine with my index finger wrapped around the right-hand side, so
the joint at the base of the index finger is about next to the Home button.
It's perfectly stable this way, and my thumb is not being blocked by the
'boot'.

I think this is just one of those cases where the author knows he can get more
attention by complaining than by being reasonable.

------
SwellJoe
I find the keyboard pretty nice. I agree that maybe the boot at the bottom
with the nav buttons is a bit clunky, but I still find the keypad on the G1
dramatically more comfortable and fast to type on than the iPhone touch
keyboard.

------
epall
I was thinking about replacing my iPhone with the G1, but after having the
same experience I decided to stick with my trust on-screen feedbackless
keyboard. 40 words per minute is good enough for me!

------
nazgulnarsil
translation: I text too much.

